# Wired2fish & Power-Pole Blade Giveaway



## Jim (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy cow! This is the mother of all giveaways, we are not worthy. How would you like to win a Blade series power-pole for your rig? Click below and enter! Wait, don't click below and enter. 8) 

Good luck folks! Please let Wired2fish you saw this here on TinBoats. 

https://blog.wired2fish.com/power-pole-blade-edition-contest/


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2012)

This pole will surely look nice hanging off the TinBoats boat showpiece. 8) 





:LOL2:


----------



## LonLB (Feb 9, 2012)

Already IN. Got notice in an E-mail.

I'm going to say a prayer for this one.!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 9, 2012)

IN =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 9, 2012)

IN for sure =D> [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## lets fish salt (Feb 9, 2012)

in for sure =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and volunteer my rig for the Tinboats showpeice. No need to thank me, I'm a giving kind of guy :wink:


----------



## neighborDAVE (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm in... I cant wait to win this thing so i can mount it to the back of my paddle boat!!!  Right???


----------



## lswoody (Feb 9, 2012)

I got in to!!!!


----------



## SevenPin (Feb 9, 2012)

In! Would look cool on my Tracker  

SevenPin


----------



## bigwave (Feb 10, 2012)

In, That thing is sweet.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Feb 10, 2012)

:USA1: IN [-o<


----------



## Butthead (Feb 11, 2012)

That would be SOOOO wicked to win that!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 14, 2012)

been looking at power poles lately, this would save me some cash..

Fingers crossed..


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in tooooooooo!!!


----------



## pelagicbldr (Feb 16, 2012)

Of coarse in in to win!


----------



## BillG (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Naturefreek (Feb 19, 2012)

In too!


----------



## cole.manns (Feb 19, 2012)

defenitly in =D> hopefully someone on tb wins


----------



## fxs1 (Feb 21, 2012)

IN


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 24, 2012)

in...


----------



## lets fish salt (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in!!! Oh please please please please God --- or web give away Please Please it would be soooooo sweeeeet


----------



## fender66 (Feb 29, 2012)

Winner posted today. It was a Chris, but not me. So close, but so far away. Darn my luck! #-o #-o 

Winner link: https://www.wired2fish.com/Power-Pole-Contest-Winner-Announced-WhatsUp6459


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn, that was the one thing I actually wanted to win. A 17 foot tracker with an anchoring system worth half its value would be low key.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 29, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Damn, that was the one thing I actually wanted to win. A 17 foot tracker with an anchoring system worth half its value would be low key.



You could always add fuzzy dice. That might help? :LOL2:


----------

